# My R15/DIRECTV/PPV



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well it looks like DirecTV is starting to get a bit pushy about PPVs.I noticed today my record light was staying on for an extended amount of time.Then after it goes out I find 3 PPV Movies in Showcases!.Wonder how many kids will select a movie and upset the parents.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Well it looks like DirecTV is starting to get a bit pushy about PPVs.I noticed today my record light was staying on for an extended amount of time.Then after it goes out I find 3 PPV Movies in Showcases!.Wonder how many kids will select a movie and upset the parents.


If you set up your parental controls ok you should have no issue or you could just reformat to get rid of the recorded PPVs in Showcases :hurah:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

red.bean.head said:


> If you set up your parental controls ok you should have no issue or you could just reformat to get rid of the recorded PPVs in Showcases :hurah:


Yea too bad I can't retrieve the Movies that DirecTV deleted that I had recorded from my Premium channels. 

Plus another problem is going to come up you can't block out Showcases!. :nono2:

If this keeps up it may be time to get rid of the DVRs.:sure:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tell your kids not to order any PPVs.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Yea too bad I can't retrieve the Movies that DirecTV deleted that I had recorded from my Premium channels.
> 
> Plus another problem is going to come up you can't block out Showcases!. :nono2:
> 
> If this keeps up it may be time to get rid of the DVRs.:sure:


Block out purchases using Parental Controls. I just set a spending limit for $1.00 & confirmed even these Showcase PPV cannot be purchased. I get the password request display. As long as this is set correctly, no one should be able to buy anything be it in Showcases or anywhere else. Good luck...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

red.bean.head said:


> Block out purchases using Parental Controls. I just set a spending limit for $1.00 & confirmed even these Showcase PPV cannot be purchased. I get the password request display. As long as this is set correctly, no one should be able to buy anything be it in Showcases or anywhere else. Good luck...


Thanks but to be honest I do know how to do that.My post is a concern because I should not have to do that.It just upsets me because I am seeing DirecTV come out with different ideas for improving things which to me makes no sense when DirecTV could be coming out with improvements that would increase their subscriber base like DLB and 30 Skip,PIP plus there are others. :nono2:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

red.bean.head said:


> If you set up your parental controls ok you should have no issue or you could just reformat to get rid of the recorded PPVs in Showcases :hurah:


Well I reformatted.Guess what?.The record light came on early this morning on my R15-500.I'll give you one guess why.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Well I reformatted.Guess what?.The record light came on early this morning on my R15-500.I'll give you one guess why.


I guess I'm not fully understanding your issue.

1) You don't want them to give you this feature because you can't figure out how to use parental controls...
2) And you can't figure out how to use parental controls because you feel you shouldn't have to...
3) And you shouldn't have to figure it out because DirecTV should only be producing content and features that fit your needs...

Is that about the size of it?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> It just upsets me because I am seeing DirecTV come out with different ideas for improving things which to me makes no sense when DirecTV could be coming out with improvements that would increase their subscriber base like DLB and 30 Skip,PIP plus there are others. :nono2:


DirecTV is a company, and their job is to make money. What they should be doing is whatever will increase the revenue stream. Pushing PPV items in showcases has the potential of doing that.

Over the past 3 years or so since the DirecTV Plus series of DVRs have been introduced and available, there is little evidence that lack of DLB has cost enough customers to be a concern. Don't misunderstand me, I am not making an argument for or against DLB, I'm only stating that if there was sufficient loss of customers because of the lack of DLB, then you would see DLB.

30 Skip is in the DirecTV (but not NDS) based products. PIP has not been part of DirecTV products, but can be had by simply adding another signal source if it is that important to you.

All indications at this point are that DirecTV IS listening to their customers and IS working to incorporate the features that are most important to the MAJORITY of their customers. Does that mean I agree with everything they have done or chosen to not do? No, but overall I am very satisfied with the product and service they are offering me. If I wasn't, then I would not be their customer.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I guess I'm not fully understanding your issue.
> 
> 1) You don't want them to give you this feature because you can't figure out how to use parental controls...
> 2) And you can't figure out how to use parental controls because you feel you shouldn't have to...
> ...


It's really simple if DirecTV wants to put PPV Movies in Showcases?.Give the subscriber the ability to block it and make it password accessible just like PPV channels are in Parental.Hope this clarifies my objection.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> DirecTV is a company, and their job is to make money. What they should be doing is whatever will increase the revenue stream. Pushing PPV items in showcases has the potential of doing that.
> 
> Over the past 3 years or so since the DirecTV Plus series of DVRs have been introduced and available, there is little evidence that lack of DLB has cost enough customers to be a concern. Don't misunderstand me, I am not making an argument for or against DLB, I'm only stating that if there was sufficient loss of customers because of the lack of DLB, then you would see DLB.
> 
> ...


Carl I understand you and agree with you on several issues.It's just my concern that DirecTV is bypassing the Parental Restrictions for money.That I can't condone.:nono2:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> It's really simple if DirecTV wants to put PPV Movies in Showcases?.Give the subscriber the ability to block it and make it password accessible just like PPV channels are in Parental.Hope this clarifies my objection.





Jhon69 said:


> Thanks but to be honest I do know how to do that *[parental controls]*.My post is a concern because I should not have to do that *[parental controls]*.


They already have parental controls in place that apply to all content being delivered to your DVR, whether it's PPV, Movies Now, or regular TV. In one breath you say that your issue is that you shouldn't have to use parental controls and in the next you say your issue is that there isn't an ability to apply parental controls.

What's your real issue, or are you still trying to find it?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> They already have parental controls in place that apply to all content being delivered to your DVR, whether it's PPV, Movies Now, or regular TV. In one breath you say that your issue is that you shouldn't have to use parental controls and in the next you say your issue is that there isn't an ability to apply parental controls.
> 
> What's your real issue, or are you still trying to find it?


Not Showcases.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Not Showcases.


I see what your issue is then. A bit different from the 1:33am ET posting.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

red.bean.head said:


> If you set up your parental controls ok you should have no issue or you could just reformat to get rid of the recorded PPVs in Showcases :hurah:


I stand corrected so far after reformat no movies.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Funny, no one has brought up the issue of space that is being used. That used to be the thing that raised the hackles. I guess DVR's have matured. I will make an assumption that those movies will go if you reach your max limit before those you requested go. I want that room for NFLST so I may get to test it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The space issue has been discussed in the official Movies Now thread over in the HD Plus DVR forum. All of the these pushed PPV movies will be stored in the reserved space on the hard drive that DirecTV is currently using for Showcases, so there will be no change to the amount of shows you can record.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

red.bean.head said:


> If you set up your parental controls ok you should have no issue or you could just reformat to get rid of the recorded PPVs in Showcases :hurah:


Well today DirecTV is downloading movies to Showcases again so reformatting doesn't help.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

red.bean.head said:


> Block out purchases using Parental Controls. I just set a spending limit for $1.00 & confirmed even these Showcase PPV cannot be purchased. I get the password request display. As long as this is set correctly, no one should be able to buy anything be it in Showcases or anywhere else. Good luck...


This is going to be the answer to this problem.I just got off the phone with DirecTV tech support and they also confirmed this.Thanks again.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

red.bean.head said:


> If you set up your parental controls ok you should have no issue or you could just reformat to get rid of the recorded PPVs in Showcases :hurah:


I don't have any kids and parental controls are a hassle. After I noticed this annoyance, I called DirecTV and had IPPV (impulse Pay Per View-I.E. ordering via remote) disabled on my account so there was NO WAY I could accidentally press a button on my remote and purchase one of these loser movies.

Even though I have my phone line connected, I now get "check phone line error 7XX" whenever I approach a PPV movie and am close to accidentally buying it.


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> I don't have any kids and parental controls are a hassle. After I noticed this annoyance, I called DirecTV and had IPPV (impulse Pay Per View-I.E. ordering via remote) disabled on my account so there was NO WAY I could accidentally press a button on my remote and purchase one of these loser movies.
> 
> Even though I have my phone line connected, I now get "check phone line error 7XX" whenever I approach a PPV movie and am close to accidentally buying it.


I have the same thing on my account, If you really want to watch that particular movie or event you can still order it on DirecTV web site or call them..


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I think one solution has been missed.... namely controlling the children.
When mine were growing up (a long time ago) if they were not to purchase movies, I guarantee they would not do it...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Tell your kids not to order any PPVs.


And when that fails just give them a savage beating..... Works for me anyway :lol:


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Well today DirecTV is downloading movies to Showcases again so reformatting doesn't help.


When I see it recording on its own I start recording 2 different channels forcing the showcase recording to stop. I then stop and delete both recording channels, recording light is then off.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> When I see it recording on its own I start recording 2 different channels forcing the showcase recording to stop. I then stop and delete both recording channels, recording light is then off.


That's too much work!

Just select MENU-SETUP-RESET and select "restart receiver". If it's recording ANYTHING, you'll get a warning screen *including details of what it's recording.* Just press "YES, INTERRUPT" and poof! the annoying PPV movie is deleted! Then press EXIT and you're back in control.


----------

